# Notizie bomba dal mondo Sony



## Lucocco Franfrescone (7 Gennaio 2014)

- PS4 è la console con il miglior lancio di sempre. Vendute 4.2 milioni di unità al 28 dicembre 2013. E pensate che non sono ancora stati evasi tutti i pre-ordini ...

- Sony sta per lanciare Playstation Now. Un servizio in abbonamento che permetterà di giocare ai giochi della PS3, PS4 e PSvita su tablet, smartphone, e tv


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

E pensare che alcuni dicono che l'azienda fallirà nel giro di due anni...


----------



## Butcher (7 Gennaio 2014)

Mamma mia...


----------



## Livestrong (8 Gennaio 2014)

E che c'è di nuovo a? Si tratta del gaikai


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2014)

Grandi , devo dire che sono soddisfattissimo della mia fiammante xbox One ma ho provato la PS4 da amici ed è un bel giocattolino..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Gennaio 2014)

bestiali...però che pizza sti giochi su Cellullare, Tablet


----------

